

Ask HN: Buzzword for *.d directories? - vlisivka

Does anybody know buzzword for configuration directories AKA .d-directories, which is suitable for googling?
======
swolchok
May I suggest the #linux channel on irc.freenode.net for questions like this?

~~~
olalonde
or superuser.com ...

~~~
vlisivka
I am leader of national Linux user group (<http://linux.org.ua/>) . What I
should say on #linux channel or at superuser.com?

Currently, .d directories are referred as "configuration directory" in
manuals, in opposite to "configuration file" (.conf). See man modprobe.d for
example.

But I need a word to popularize this style of configuration. ".d directory" is
bad name for googling.

Maybe Dot-D-Dir (DDD) or Dot-D-Configuration-Dir (DDCD)? But these
abbreviations are already taken. :-(

------
oomkiller
rarps

